# detailed bulking diet help



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello,

I'm an intermediate(maybe,or maybe a beginner) in bodybuilding.

I was a skinny 45kg 4years ago ,standing at 170cm,5feet 6inches.

After years of training on and off, now I am now 67kg(today) with a relatively mid range body fat %.

My goal is to gain more size.

If you noticed,I don't consume any chicken breast or beef, this is because I'm on a low budget(lame,i know) , and another reason is because I am a muslim and it is hard to get cheap chicken breasts or red meat. So I hope you can bear with the tunas. Ocassionally,I will eat chicken breasts and meat when I have extra money.

I workout 4 times a week, 2 sessions each day. I do upper body and lower body split. So the routine is something like this :-

Monday : Upper body

Tuesday : Lower body

Wednesday

Thursday : Upper body

Thursday : Lower body

Saturday

Sunday

Anyway back to the main issue,

I've just spent a few hours weighing and calculating every single food details. I hope you can give me a feedback of this diet plan,whether it would be probable that I will gain quality mass? Thank you!

Breakfast 730am

250ml ASDA unsweetened soya milk

100g ASDA branflakes

1/2 tablespoon peanut butter

Protein : 23.3g

Fat : 14.6g

Carb : 69.3g

Total calories : 502.6

Snack 10am

100g eggwhites + 1 yolk

1 tablespoon olive oil

2 slices wholemeal bread

1/2 tub of Quark from ASDA

Protein : 33.8g

Fat : 21.25

Carb : 38.75

Total calories : 481.35

*WORKOUT 1130am*

Post workout

1 scoop MyProtein

250ml semi-skimmed milk

Protein : 32g

Fat : 4.5g

Carb : 12g

Total calories : 216.5

Lunch 130pm

1 can ASDA tuna flakes

20grams oats(uncooked)

1 tablespoon olive oil

230g white potatoes

Protein : 37.2g

Fat : 17.6g

Carb : 50.6g

Total calories : 509.6

Snack 330pm

1 can ASDA tuna flakes

1 tablespoon olive oil

2 slices wholemeal bread

Protein : 39.8g

Fat : 17.8g

Carb : 32.6

Total calories : 449.8

*WORKOUT 5pm*

Post workout

1 scoop MyProtein

250ml semi-skimmed milk

Protein : 32g

Fat : 4.5g

Carb : 12g

Total calories : 216.5

Dinner 730pm

1 can ASDA tuna flakes

1 tablespoon olive oil

230g of white potatoes

Protein : 35g

Fat : 16g

Carb : 38.6g

Total calories 438.4

Pre-bed 930pm

1/2 tub Quark from ASDA

1 scoop protein

250ml unsweetened soya

Protein : 46.3g

Fat : 5g

Carb : 5.6g

Total calories : 253.1

*TOTAL CALORIES IN A DAY * : 3067.8

*TOTAL PROTEIN* : 279.4g

*TOTAL FAT* : 101.25g

*TOTAL CARB* : 259.46g


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me,

you say you workout twice a day ? i one of those cardio ?

If so I would personnally get cardio done on an empty stomache and then follow it up with a nice bit of protien.

if you could try to up your protien-carb ratio, more chicken, more tuna etc.


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

JoeAverage said:


> Looks pretty good to me,
> 
> you say you workout twice a day ? i one of those cardio ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply!

Yes 2 sessions for each training day, and no,both sessions are weight training sessions.

For upper body, I do chest and back in the morning, later in the evening I do shoulders and arms.

For lower body,I do the entire legs workout in the morning,in the evening I would do abs only.

Can you explain about increasing the protein-carb ratio? Do I increase the carbs or protein only? Sorry, a noob here ;(


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

how tall are you mate?


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

Roco said:


> how tall are you mate?


already mentioned above, 170cm, or 5feet 6inches


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

Its just my opinion, dont take it as gospel but on what i eat and what i've read etc, the differnce between your carb intake and protien intake is to small "20g moreprotien"

If it was me id cut down on the carbs or get more protien in the diet because what your eating looks great but id be aiming for a gap like 260 carbs 337 protien

Carbs store as fat if they arent used up, protien help muscle growth

Try just a pure protien shake on top of what your currently doing every two hours

Plus, do you have to train twice a day? Could you not spread the workout out through the week?

Monday - back and biceps

Tuesday - legs and shoulders

Wednesday - chest and triceps

Thursday - calves and abs

Friday - rest

Saturday - cardio and pump up the gun 

Sunday rest

You dont have to eat as much ob the days your not training, because you wont be burning off all the calories etc. So down the carbs seriously on your off days but still be hitting 2500 calories


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You weigh 67kg. ..or 147lbs.

Consensus is 1.5g of Protein per gram of bodyweight. So..221g of Protein. So no offence to JoeAverage but i think your consuming plenty of protein considering your size.

Tuna could get a bit boring after some time, but your circumstances are going to be the judge of that i guess.

Working out twice a day...personally i wouldnt do two weight training sessions a day as if your working one area enough, then a second training session should be the last thing you would want to do. Again, just advice, choice is always yours.

Diet looks good. Best advice i can give is go with it and use the mirror to judge. If you start looking soft and fatter then ease of the carbs/fats slightly. Only you can judge it mate.

Good luck.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thats a well thought out diet, I would be careful eating Tuna everyday in such quantity as four cans will hit your entire days RDA of sodium, thats before you eat anything else. You need to swap out some of that Tuna for some Halal chicken.

You have no Fruit or vegetables in your diet. I think you have focussed very strongly on calories and muscle building, which is what most do to be fair! But to grow muscle you need to be healthy and to be healthy you have to eat your fruit and veg like the rest of us :lol:

Fruit and veg contain more than vitmains and fibre, they are full of phytonutrients that can amongst other things prevent cancer.

Your diet is low in fibre too, but adding fruit and veg will sort that out mostly.

Swap out some of that starchy white potato for fruit and vegetables and you will be good to go.

SD


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

My comment was aiming more at the gap between carbs and protien, not about the lack of protien.

^^ wasnt being cheeky there just realised my post made it sound like "just eat more protien"

 where i meant less carbs. Because at 93kg im only just hitting that intake of the two intakes i stated

But totally agree with the second workout thing. When i train i aim to kill my body for the day. Theres no way i could physically train twice a day with weights. Cardio then weight yes, i do that, but weight + weights = not training hard enough the first time


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

SD said:


> Thats a well thought out diet, I would be careful eating Tuna everyday in such quantity as four cans will hit your entire days RDA of sodium, thats before you eat anything else. You need to swap out some of that Tuna for some Halal chicken.
> 
> You have no Fruit or vegetables in your diet. I think you have focussed very strongly on calories and muscle building, which is what most do to be fair! But to grow muscle you need to be healthy and to be healthy you have to eat your fruit and veg like the rest of us :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much SD! Yes I am sick of the "guessing" calories game,which is the reason why I am not progressing or progress slowly.And Yes I understand of the excessive tuna. I will definately try to swap the tunas with chicken breasts,because I get bored of tuna sometimes.

Regarding fruits and vegetables, partially correct,lol. I mean, I totaly forgot to mention them here,as I thought they have low calorie counts,but I eat two handfuls of spinach for every meal. As for fruits,hmm,probably need to invest buying some bananas and apples too! ;(

Hmm what should I swap the potatoes with? Can I consume wheat pasta?

Hope to hear from you soon!



JoeAverage said:


> My comment was aiming more at the gap between carbs and protien, not about the lack of protien.
> 
> ^^ wasnt being cheeky there just realised my post made it sound like "just eat more protien"
> 
> ...


Ok here are more exact details of my workout,I'm not sure if I mentioend it earlier before.

Upper body day

1st session : chest and back

2nd session : arms & shoulders

Lower body day

1st session : entire legs

2nd session : abs

So this is not practical? Should i just do 1 session that includes both 1st & 2nd session into 1 session?



1Tonne said:


> You weigh 67kg. ..or 147lbs.
> 
> Consensus is 1.5g of Protein per gram of bodyweight. So..221g of Protein. So no offence to JoeAverage but i think your consuming plenty of protein considering your size.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice.

Yeah, many have commented about my workout which is not favourable to all of you for many reasons,so I will train once a day only. Thank you for the kind advice 

So, does the diet looks ok for me to bulk up?

Can anyone explain about whey protein intake? If I have 1 session a day only,how many scoops should I take?


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

Its just when training chest for example your already using your triceps so why not finish off your triceps straight away instead of waiting hours before touching them?

Its why most people dont do weights twice a day.

But training chest triceps back biceps and shoulders in one day wouldn't be practical why you should spread training through more days if you get me?


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmm,allright allright. Thank you JoeAverage.

I didn't spread them out because I was aiming to hit each group twice a week. So I do upper and lower split twice a week in 4 days.

What do you think?


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

#6 i gave an example of a workout. Give that a try if you want, its similar to what i train. But it all depends on you personnally, if it works for you it works.


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you JoeAverage!


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

panapi said:


> Thank you JoeAverage!


No problem buddy, keep me posted how your trainings going


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

Will do, but do u really tihnk that the diet is ok*?


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah mate looks great, might even have to steal a few of your meals tbh but like i said before maybe the carb intake is abit to close to your protien

But judge it by the mirror test, start putting belly on cut back on carbs  and theres nothing wrong with snacking on a bannana every now and then


----------



## panapi (Oct 16, 2010)

hehheh thank you very much AverageJoe, i mean JoeAverage. I spent like 2 hours just to come up with the diet plan,along with weighing every single food i mentioned. I'm just sick of guessing and ending up not progressing. So I told myself,stop being smart and start from scratch.

Allright, I will use look at the mirror everynow and then.

And yeah,banana is my favourite! I dont really like apple,it is so crunchy and tough.


----------

